# Wellness Core



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi everyone*
*I just wondered if anyone used Wellness Core food for there Golden.*
*I am thinking of changing my girl over to it.*
*The food she eats now I have to get on line and with the price of the *
*food plus shipping it is very expensive.*

*I talked to the pet store manager and she said to try this Wellness*
*Core it is good food and she feeds her Golden it.*
*So I thought I would give it a try.*
*Whats everyone think ???*


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I feed Daisy Wellness CORE Reduced Fat and it's working very well for her. It's got a high protein content but fewer calories so she gets 2 whole cups a day  As far as diet kibble goes, I haven't found a better one.


----------



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

I just recently switched to Reduced Fat Wellness Core to help my guy get rid of his "winter pudge" ....My vet said it was one of the best non-prescription foods out there---He switched over fine--he has a sensitive stomach....and actually likes the food! I paid 61.00 for the large bag so Im not sure that you will be saving money....Good Luck!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I changed to Wellness Core Ocean formula to eliminate grains and chicken from Beamers diet because of ear infections. So far so good, but boy is my bank account taking a beating.


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

trinityquinn said:


> I just recently switched to Reduced Fat Wellness Core to help my guy get rid of his "winter pudge" ....My vet said it was one of the best non-prescription foods out there---He switched over fine--he has a sensitive stomach....and actually likes the food! I paid 61.00 for the large bag so Im not sure that you will be saving money....Good Luck!


 *The food she was eating ( Grain Free Rubicon )*
*Cost 58.99 plus shipping for 25 pound bag*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I used it for a while then Maggie wouldnt eat it anymore.....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Good food, big bucks...

I resisted buying it at first because it was so expensive... but then I realized I was being a cheap-skate and now they get Core and even more expensive stuff like EVO...
The dogs love it (and the other grain-free big buck kibbles) soooo much that they embarrass me down at the dog park. Every so often someone will enter the park with a pocket full of treats and starts handing them out... well, Sophie, being the little piggy she is, will go beg just like the rest of the park dogs but when she finally gets a treat she immediately spits it out and gives a look that says "That was not a nice trick... okay, so now where's the real treat?" And Sidney is even worse as he won't even go begging for a treat... he will for a 'pet' but that's where he draws the line. I swear, my two are the only dogs in the park that won't eat what the other dogs consider treats. My guess is their kibble tastes better... and is probably better for them too.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell is on the reduced fat formula and int he last year has lost right about 17 pounds, without being hungry and eating 2 cups a day.

My local store is expensive, so I order mine from Petfooddirect.com I wait until I get a 20-22% off coupon via e-mail and then I order, that covers the shipping easily and I end up paying $53 for the 26 pound bag.

And Tinkerbell loves it and she is very fussy. Like Monomer's dogs she tends to spit out treats if threy are not of a certain "caliber". And she has never eaten a food like she does this one.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I received a few small bags of Wellness Core samples & am using it as training treats - my guys just LOVE it!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

We just recently started feeding it and so far so good. Not sure if all PetCo's carry it, but around here they do and it's part of the tenth bag free promo so that helps. I wasn't neccessarily looking for grain free, but went with it because Banner was having serious coat and ear issues on previous food. He LOVES the taste. Wellness also has a canned food that is 95% meat, and boy they aren't kidding. I got the salmon and you can tell theres not much else in it but that. Good luck, we like it so far!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

bwoz said:


> We just recently started feeding it and so far so good. Not sure if all PetCo's carry it, but around here they do and it's part of the tenth bag free promo so that helps. I wasn't neccessarily looking for grain free, but went with it because Banner was having serious coat and ear issues on previous food. He LOVES the taste. Wellness also has a canned food that is 95% meat, and boy they aren't kidding. I got the salmon and you can tell theres not much else in it but that. Good luck, we like it so far!


I need to check back in with my Petco! I was trying to buy from a small local store. It was not part of their repeat buyer program and I had trouble getting a fresh bag.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I need to check back in with my Petco! I was trying to buy from a small local store. It was not part of their repeat buyer program and I had trouble getting a fresh bag.


 
I'm assuming because they're a national chain that they should basically have the same promos in all their stores. Definitely check with them. You can also use the Petco rewards coupons towards it. I just got a 15% off coupon yesterday and they let me use it. I actually always try to support the local shops too, but no one around me has Core on their free bag program either yet. And nowadays especially, you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

bwoz said:


> I'm assuming because they're a national chain that they should basically have the same promos in all their stores. Definitely check with them. You can also use the Petco rewards coupons towards it. I just got a 15% off coupon yesterday and they let me use it. I actually always try to support the local shops too, but no one around me has Core on their free bag program either yet. And nowadays especially, you gotta do what you gotta do.


Mine doesn't carry it. ANd their was not a manager there at the time I was. So I'm going to have to call.

I save about $17 a bag by buying online instead of my small local store and I have not had to worry about the freshness date. I'm not spending that kind of money on food and having it be either past the date on the bag or close to it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I have both my guys on Core's ocean formula and I love it! They're both doing beautifully on it and they sure seem to love the taste.

We switched over to TOTW for about a week, just to change things up a bit, and things went very bad, very quickly, with Riley. He started itching like crazy, shaking his head, pawing at his ears... ugh - it was bad. Went back to Core and within a week, he was perfectly normal again.

We won't be switching again. It comes down to which food works best for your dog, but personally, I swear by Core.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I have both my guys on Core's ocean formula and I love it! They're both doing beautifully on it and they sure seem to love the taste.
> 
> We switched over to TOTW for about a week, just to change things up a bit, and things went very bad, very quickly, with Riley. He started itching like crazy, shaking his head, pawing at his ears... ugh - it was bad. Went back to Core and within a week, he was perfectly normal again.
> 
> We won't be switching again. It comes down to which food works best for your dog, but personally, I swear by Core.


Which TOTW formula bothered Riley?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> Mine doesn't carry it. ANd their was not a manager there at the time I was. So I'm going to have to call.
> 
> I save about $17 a bag by buying online instead of my small local store and I have not had to worry about the freshness date. I'm not spending that kind of money on food and having it be either past the date on the bag or close to it.


Oh no, I wish they had it for you. Maybe they'll be getting it slowly at all the stores. I know they offer it online there but I don't think it's free shipping. Not sure though. I know what you mean about the freshness date, and I don't blame you.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

artbuc said:


> Which TOTW formula bothered Riley?


 
It was the Pacific Stream formula.

I was surprised that it bothered him, since he'd done so well on Core's Ocean formula. The ingredients seem to be quite similar - the only difference I noticed was that TOTW contains "ocean fish meal" (which could be just about anything) and Core doesn't. We figured that had to be what caused his reaction.

That, or it's something in the processing. Core uses 'human grade' ingredients and TOTW doesn't. I don't know if something to do with that could cause an allergic reaction, but I guess it's possible...?


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I have both my guys on Core's ocean formula and I love it! They're both doing beautifully on it and they sure seem to love the taste.
> 
> We switched over to TOTW for about a week, just to change things up a bit, and things went very bad, very quickly, with Riley. He started itching like crazy, shaking his head, pawing at his ears... ugh - it was bad. Went back to Core and within a week, he was perfectly normal again.
> 
> We won't be switching again. It comes down to which food works best for your dog, but personally, I swear by Core.


I just bought a bag of the Core Ocean Formula. We had tried the Blue Buffalo fish and sweet potato. Benny was scratching and biting clumps of hair from his legs and tail. His eyes were a little gunky too. I am hoping for good results on the Core, it sure costs enough.


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

My Golden has been on it for 3 weeks now with no trouble yet


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't use the Core, but I do use the Wellness Super5mix and I can't say enough about this brand of food. 
I have had Cody on about 4 diffrent brands of food and Wellness being the 5th. He is doing so much better on this food than anything else we have tried.

Wellness is very expensive, but I think it is worth it for the health of our pets. We pay $90 for 33lbs(large breed puppy) CRAZY!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> I don't use the Core, but I do use the Wellness Super5mix and I can't say enough about this brand of food.
> I have had Cody on about 4 diffrent brands of food and Wellness being the 5th. He is doing so much better on this food than anything else we have tried.
> 
> Wellness is very expensive, but I think it is worth it for the health of our pets. *We pay $90 for 33lbs*(large breed puppy) CRAZY!!!


As in *Ninety*????? If that's not a typo PLEASE look around. You can get a better price online than that even paying for shipping.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

California Blonde said:


> My Golden has been on it for 3 weeks now with no trouble yet


That's great. It seems to be working for us too and we're probably on week six. Knock on wood because after having fed the same food before this for over ten years, I've been a little spoiled. I don't want to be on the dog food merry go round.


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

*I sent a E-Mail to the Wellness Company that makes CORE FOOD*
*I told them I was switching my Girl over to there CORE FOOD.*
*They sent me a coupon for $5.00 off my next perches of there food*
*any type.*


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

California Blonde said:


> *I sent a E-Mail to the Wellness Company that makes CORE FOOD*
> *I told them I was switching my Girl over to there CORE FOOD.*
> *They sent me a coupon for $5.00 off my next perches of there food*
> *any type.*


 
Sending my email as we speak!!!!! Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

bwoz said:


> As in *Ninety*????? If that's not a typo PLEASE look around. You can get a better price online than that even paying for shipping.


I am in Canada. I priced up buying his food online but after shipping it was the exact same price. Sorry, not a typo, but I wish it was, lol


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> I am in Canada. I priced up buying his food online but after shipping it was the exact same price. Sorry, not a typo, but I wish it was, lol


Yep, I agree with your pricing as I just paid $79.00 for Wellness Simple Solutions and it's $69.00 for the Wellness Super5 Mix. I did post a thread in this section to get free samples & coupons from Wellness. Every little bit helps!

One of the disadvantages of being Canadian is the prices we pay!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Yikes, I'm sorry I didn't realize there was so much of a difference .


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

skeller said:


> I just bought a bag of the Core Ocean Formula. We had tried the Blue Buffalo fish and sweet potato. Benny was scratching and biting clumps of hair from his legs and tail. His eyes were a little gunky too. I am hoping for good results on the Core, it sure costs enough.


Yes, it does! I cringe a little bit at the cash register every time we buy a bag. I'd like to find a less expensive alternative, but I don't want him being itchy and miserable while we go through another trial and error period. I think we're better off leaving well enough alone!

Good luck with it. I hope Benny does as well on it as my boys do.

I had been a little concerned about weight gain with Riley, being on the grain free, but so far it's not a problem at all and he's been on it for six or seven months now, I think.


----------



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

*Online food purchases*

What are some of the reputable sites to buy food? I just want to make sure the sites are safe and legitimate! Thanks


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't buy on line, I'm lucky because my local Petco and feedstores carry it. Your question might get missed, maybe you could start a new thread.


----------

